# Ian Steppler , a Canadian beekeeper



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?60564-Ian


----------



## couesbro (Feb 4, 2017)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Ian is his handle here.


----------



## GarrickG (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

On BS he's Ian... (like Cheri or Madonna, just the one name)


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Thanks guys. 😊


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Steppler.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

EH! You sure?


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Vance ??? 
I like the no nonsense approach, I follow Mr. Bush, Mr. Palmer, and Randy oliver, Also. I like different approaches, ideas. 
I'm building out my nucs (5 frame, and my 10 frame boxes with all med frames. ( mr.Bush), i like the idea of standard everything sizing. Also, i watch allot of david at dirt rooster??? On youtube, and others. Im looking for simple ways of doing things, and various others. Also, looking ti set iut my searm traps soon as the rain ends here in north bama.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



Richinbama said:


> I like the no nonsense approach, I follow Mr. Bush, Mr. Palmer, and Randy oliver, Also. I like different approaches, ideas.


"One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong."


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

J.w. , ? Elaborate a bit .. please
.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



jwcarlson said:


> "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong."


Now, that right there was FUNNY!


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Can someone tell me what was so funny?


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

I am sure you have seen his web site and blog

http://www.stepplerfarms.com/StepplerHoney.html


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Yes, both are great. Like his youtube to. Allot of business sense to it all


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



jwcarlson said:


> "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong."


ROFL!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



Richinbama said:


> Can someone tell me what was so funny?


He must of had kids when blues clues was on tv. Not going to tell why it's so funny


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



jwcarlson said:


> "One of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong."


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Ian's video are great - lots of good solid info based on extensive practical experience without getting preachy about how people "should" keep their bees.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



Richinbama said:


> Vance ???
> I like the no nonsense approach, I follow Mr. Bush, Mr. Palmer, and Randy oliver, Also. I like different approaches, ideas.
> I'm building out my nucs (5 frame, and my 10 frame boxes with all med frames. ( mr.Bush), i like the idea of standard everything sizing. Also, i watch allot of david at dirt rooster??? On youtube, and others. Im looking for simple ways of doing things, and various others. Also, looking ti set iut my searm traps soon as the rain ends here in north bama.


Sorry a lame Canadian joke best understood by people on the border and I have not found to be perceived as overly offensive to the Ayelanders. Listen to the Canadian Commercial keepers on all things wintering. They are the gold standard.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



HarryVanderpool said:


> Now, that right there was FUNNY!





COAL REAPER said:


> ROFL!





grozzie2 said:


> *snip*


*takes bow*  Thank you, thank you! I'll be here all week! There's t-shirts in the lobby and don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

And I blamed Sesame Street all these years for the expression. My bad.

Since Vanna does not sell clues, the answer to the question make take time and experience(a veiled clue???).

Crazy Roland

P.S. JWCarlson - people won't take you so serious if you use the "crazy" moniker, but it is taken..... sorry.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Seeing a number of Canadian keepers overwintering in a single deep both indoors and outdoors has me questioning the wisdom of overwintering in 2 or even 3 deeps that many around here advocate. I may be changing my practices a bit this year.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



Roland said:


> And I blamed Sesame Street all these years for the expression. My bad.
> 
> Since Vanna does not sell clues, the answer to the question make take time and experience(a veiled clue???).
> 
> ...


It is from Sesame Street, Roland. Maybe you're not crazy afterall.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Thanks shinbone, that's what I like too. No preaching or trying to sell on just his ideas. It's just what works for him. And anything gained is good .


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

I love his stuff as he is closer to my climate than anything else I’ve found. Love his videos.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

I had a flashback of a counting vampire and his bouncing bats. 

That was honestly pretty funny :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Does anyone know how many wheelbarrows full of dead bees does he throw out from the time the hives go in to the time they go out? I haven't found that info yet in his videos.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

With 500 plus hives, I'm sure he has a few. He seems pretty legit to me. I like his business aspect, and his frankness.
Marvin, if you ask him, I'm sure he'd tell ya . Seems pretty straightforward about anything folks ask him.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

He has always been willing and quick to respond to my emails. It seems that when he does clean out dead bees he does it a couple of wheelbarrows at a time. My gut tells me he does this a couple of times per month. So my guess is close 20.


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



Bush_84 said:


> He has always been willing and quick to respond to my emails.


Same with me. But I'm sure he gets plenty of emails and I didn't want to clog up his mailbox anymore than it already is, especially if he mentions the info in one of the videos and I just haven't seen it yet.
Reason I was asking is because I wanted to figure out how many bees die in the winter, so I did some quick math and here's what I came up with;
typical wheelbarrow holds 3 cubic feet which is roughly 22.5 US gallons. That comes out to ~355 cups. 1/2 cup is 300 bees, 1 cup is 600 bees. So 355x600=213,000. Divide that by 1000 hives and it's 213 bees per hive per wheelbarrow sweep.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

I believe he keeps closer to 1500 hives. That will change your math a bit.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

And the wheelbarrow volume is likely closer to 6 cubic feet, although it may not necessarily be 'full' each time.









True Temper 6 cu. ft. Steel Wheelbarrow
https://www.homedepot.com/p/True-Temper-6-cu-ft-Steel-Wheelbarrow-S6BUT25/202520550



Wheelbarrow photo from Ian's blog:
 








Page with photo: http://stepplerfarms.com/Honeyblog/?m=201503&paged=2


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Radar to the rescue again:thumbsup:. From the link provided I found this on Ian's blog


> On February 28th, I swept up the fourth wheel barrel which is about one wheel barrel per month.


 so that provides some more solid info to work with, in addition to Radar's wheelbarrow correction.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Ha ha ha, I love how any conversation that I’m involved in or talked about hits “[the fan]” then bounces back lol! 

As to the wheelbarrows of dead, I’m on 4, there will be another through March, and likely 2 more at clean out after the bees are outside

.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Same winter attrition happens outside just it isn’t as obvious


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Morning folks, hello Ian!!! Glad ya showed up to save the day...lol
Say, I was following through tour videos and such. Was very impressed with all that you got going on there with the bees, and your Charlies look nice. Bet it was. A good sale you guys had. I like allot of the insights you have on beekeeping. Being a new to bees guy just starting out here. Thanks for all the info you are putting out !!! 😊


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*



Ian said:


> Same winter attrition happens outside just it isn’t as obvious


:thumbsup:.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Hi folks, got a silly question....
I bought a jar of honey labeled "sadie" honey.
What is this actually? Mabye a comparison to other types of honey , from you guys experienced in this stuff... ? Thanks, Richard


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Ian stapler , a Canadian beekeeper*

Ok folks, now I feel stupid. I called the guy up.. he named his honey after his grand daughter. It basically a mixed wild flower honey. I suspect it's a blend....


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

grozzie2 said:


>


I first saw this post this morning and nearly spit out my coffee reading it within the context of this “gone off the rails” thread...
I’m still chuckling


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes this is the best post on beesource. I laughed for a while.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

With SQKCRK not posting as much, Ian has become the premier Northern beekeeper here. Randy Oliver MAY be more scientific, but he is a much warmer environment, which is often not pertinent to us northerners, eh?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Roland said:


> With SQKCRK not posting as much, Ian has become the premier Northern beekeeper here. Randy Oliver MAY be more scientific, but he is a much warmer environment, which is often not pertinent to us northerners, eh?
> 
> Crazy Roland


That is the biggest reason I follow his videos and lectures closely. Not only is he very successful at what he does but his location/climate is so close to mine. Unfortunately for him his winters are a bit colder than mine lol.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I see it a bit differently, northern yes, but regardless of that seasonal fact, all those basics remain 

Young queens
Adequate nutrition
Low varroa mite 

Then sort out all the rest of the details accordingly


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Agreed Ian, all the basic decisions you elucidate provide great clarity. Thank you.
Brian


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Ian said:


> I see it a bit differently, northern yes, but regardless of that seasonal fact, all those basics remain
> 
> Young queens
> Adequate nutrition
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

True Ian, the basics remain. Our shorter brood season does shift the dynamics compared to Randy's lengthy brood times. 

Keep up the good work.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Tristan Eck (Mar 1, 2016)

Ian said:


> I see it a bit differently, northern yes, but regardless of that seasonal fact, all those basics remain
> 
> Young queens
> Adequate nutrition
> ...


May l add that genetics seem important to me. Even though I'm only on my fourth year I've bought queens from various places with large variations of performance/survival. Especially after the 12 packages I bought to boost my numbers have nearly all perished this winter from what looks like dysentery. Otherwise I agree.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty cool video's but a couple of questions:
Where does he get that magnetic hive tool holder. I seen one on the University of Galf (UoG Honey Bee Resarch) video also and can not find one. I keep mine in my back pocket and sometimes I put my wallet back and it is stuck fast.
The other thing I was dying to ask is that how can you work bees without gloves and the steering wheel of your truck is pristine. I can not get the prophils off of my steering wheel even with alcohol after the first warm day.:lpf:


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

https://innisfilcreekhoney.com/products/bee-belt-paul-Kelly
Paul Kelly the guy in the U of Guelph vids designed it. This is just one link to a place where they sell them. Expensive.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

frogpondwarrior said:


> https://innisfilcreekhoney.com/products/bee-belt-paul-Kelly
> Paul Kelly the guy in the U of Guelph vids designed it. This is just one link to a place where they sell them. Expensive.


I thought that it had a metal lip that the tip of the tool set into on the bottom to keep the end of the tool from running through my leg.


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...5CCEA2F5154B2282B5CA5CCEA2F5154B228&FORM=VIRE

Devan shows and explains about the belt. He also has links and Paul Kelly's e-mail address.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVJtfKjsX1s&index=3&list=PLhUDH9LkxRdOCiDcRXBEkgt0tZECBAO4Z

U of G has a protective clothing vid. In the comments Paul Kelly says it's a side business for him. He leaves his e-mail address if you want to contact him.

Hope this helps.


----------

